# Identify this scant



## leemckinney (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Mark K (Nov 14, 2012)

Mooo!!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't look too scant to me,there's right smart of that stuff. Elsie or Beauregard probably left that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Mooo!!



Well even before I scrolled on down....YOU took the words right out of my mouth.  I remember when our Daughter was really young, she used to call the Black Angus ones....MOO BEARS !!!




PS:  My Daughter is 30 years now and she and I still joke about it when we drive past a pasture with black cows in it.


----------



## leemckinney (Nov 14, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Mooo!!



That is what I thought too.  It was in the middle of Dawsonville WMA.


----------



## Russell0331 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bear.


----------



## Mars (Nov 14, 2012)

Boeing Bomb! See the peanut? dead give away


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2012)

HHHHmmmmmm


----------



## Ff2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hunter poop.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 14, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> HHHHmmmmmm



Squatch scant!


----------



## jesnic (Nov 14, 2012)

I think youmean scat? The definition of scant:
(sknt)
adj. scant·er, scant·est 
1. Barely sufficient: paid scant attention to the lecture.
2. Falling short of a specific measure: a scant cup of sugar.
3. Inadequately supplied; short: We were scant of breath after the lengthy climb.
tr.v. scant·ed, scant·ing, scants 
1. To give an inadequate portion or allowance to: had to scant the older children in order to nourish the newborn.
2. To limit, as in amount or share; stint: Our leisure time is scanted by this demanding job.
3. To deal with or treat inadequately or neglectfully; slight.

It appears to be moo ****. Or a bear ate alot of muscudines with no fiber.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Squatch scant!



 I didn't say so..............but it was found in Dawson Forest


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like my dogs scat when he would eat hog trimmins and gravy train, It usually ended up on the bottom of my boot.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I didn't say so..............but it was found in Dawson Forest



And you can tell he's been to the "taste of Dawsonville"


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 15, 2012)

good ol bear poop


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 15, 2012)

Human.....even left the glove there he used to wipe with....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 16, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Human.....even left the glove there he used to wipe with....


----------



## leemckinney (Nov 17, 2012)

fulldraw74 said:


> Human.....even left the glove there he used to wipe with....



Always use my shirt sleeves for that.  I have plenty of sleeves but not enough gloves


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2012)

Bear


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 20, 2012)

Definitely bear probably a good one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 20, 2012)

Acorn-eating bear.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Nov 28, 2012)

I've left a few like that


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 28, 2012)

I've cut the front out of several t-shirts.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 1, 2012)

looks like the morning after too much mexican food and margaritas.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like mexican scat , Refried beans and doritos.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 2, 2012)

We killed a cow back in the late seventies in the swamps down below North Augusta (Beech Island) that had gone mad. Its horns had grown full circle back into it's head !! Now that was strange !!


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 3, 2012)

jesnic said:


> I think youmean scat? The definition of scant:
> (sknt)
> adj. scant·er, scant·est
> 1. Barely sufficient: paid scant attention to the lecture.
> ...



scat scant
see seen

He had already taken the dump.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like just about any kind of scat after the scatting animal has become infected with giardia. Seen that come from my dog a couple of times over the years, a few days of metronidazole will fix it.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Feb 22, 2013)

Definitely a squatch


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Moo cow


----------

